# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک به دیپلم مجددی ها

## muhammad

با عرض سلام به همگی!
از اونجایی که کسایی که میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن اکثرا سالها از دروس دبیرستانی دور بوده  و *به کتاب های درسی دسترسی ندارن*، از دانش آموزانی که معدل بالای 18 دارن  و نیز کسانی که در درس خاصی نمره خوبی گرفتن، تقاضا می کنیم که راهنمایی بفرمایند که کدوم منابع واسه امتحان نهایی ها خوبن و میشه باهاشون نمره خوبی کسب کرد ؟ ممنون میشیم
مثلا من میخوام دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیرم واسه هر درس کدوم منابع عالیه ؟؟!

*کتاب پرسمان گاج (جلد مشکی) / 
کتاب سیرتاپیاز گاج (جلد سبز) / 
ماجراهای من و درسام خیلی سبز / 
پیک گلواژه/
*و ....
------------------------------------------------------------
 1- دین و زندگی : 
2ـ زبان فارسی: 
3-ادبیات فارسی : 
4ـ عربی : 
5- زبان خارجی : 
6-فیزیک 3 و ازمایشگاه[ریاضی فیزیک] : 
7-شیمی 3 و آزمایشگاه : 
8-جبر و احتمال :
9-هندسه 2 :
10- حسابان : 
------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Unknown Soldier

برو گلواژه ها رو بگیر

----------


## پویا دقتی

> کس دیگه ای نبود؟؟؟




همون گلواژه عالیه

----------


## Egotist

> با عرض سلام به همگی!
> از اونجایی که کسایی که میخوان دیپلم مجدد بگیرن اکثرا سالها از دروس دبیرستانی دور بوده  و *به کتاب های درسی دسترسی ندارن*، از دانش آموزانی که معدل بالای 18 دارن  و نیز کسانی که در درس خاصی نمره خوبی گرفتن، تقاضا می کنیم که راهنمایی بفرمایند که کدوم منابع واسه امتحان نهایی ها خوبن و میشه باهاشون نمره خوبی کسب کرد ؟ ممنون میشیم
> مثلا من میخوام دیپلم مجدد ریاضی بگیرم واسه هر درس کدوم منابع عالیه ؟؟!
> 
> *کتاب پرسمان گاج (جلد مشکی) / 
> کتاب سیرتاپیاز گاج (جلد سبز) / 
> ماجراهای من و درسام خیلی سبز / 
> پیک گلواژه/
> *و ....
> ...


همه ی کتابا شبیه همه تقریبا .

من حسابان از روی پرسمان گج خوندم راضیم

بقیه دروس هم گلواژه گرفتم .

گلواژه روتین تر توضیح داده .

راضیم ازش

----------

